
Apple keeps rejecting App Store apps with random words that are “private” - 0x0
https://twitter.com/jakemarsh/status/776205831922528256
======
0x0
See also:
[https://twitter.com/steipete/status/777939367482580992](https://twitter.com/steipete/status/777939367482580992)

Developers write classes that happen to contain methods or properties like
"zip", "granted", "titleForSection" and Apple outright bans the app because
somewhere, some internal apple class happen to have a method with the same
name.

There is no definite list of banned words anywhere, so developers have to
refactor their apps and resubmit and cross their fingers that Apple never used
any of their method or property names in secret classes.

~~~
detaro
So basically, they ask you to submit obfuscated code?

